# Remote Code for Toshiba TV



## birdie_ace (Apr 11, 2008)

I am having trouble with the remote code for my Toshiba CX27E60 television. I have an RC64 remote. Code #10156 mostly works but I can't get it to power down the TV. I have also tried 11156, 10173, 10011, 10149, and 11656 with no luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Well if it volumes up and down it might be a bad remote. Does it sometimes work?


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

I actually have the problem with my toshiba tv, i forget the exact model but its a 20 inch CRT with a flat screen. I can get the directv remote to change the volume but not the power button to work.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Did it ever work or is it new?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I have 2 20" LCD toshibas, and the RC64R remote. I cannot get the power on and off buttons to work that are on the face of the remote (on the right side), but if I slide the toggle to TV, the main PWR button will work.


----------



## birdie_ace (Apr 11, 2008)

The volume buttons work and so does the TV input button. The remote is brand new. I am a new subscriber. My installation was yesterday.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

The rc64 is a rf remote? if it is is it set to rf or ir?


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

I have NEVER gotten the remote to shut off the tv power on any Toshiba tv's using the on/off button. (And i've done hundreds). It will shut off the power if you toggle to tv mode and press the power button, but never if Directv mode with the on/off.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

DtvSlave said:


> I have NEVER gotten the remote to shut off the tv power on any Toshiba tv's using the on/off button. (And i've done hundreds). It will shut off the power if you toggle to tv mode and press the power button, but never if Directv mode with the on/off.


Is it a rc64 like everybody else?


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

Being an istaller i have tried all different models of remotes and they all seem to have the same issue. I think it might be a toshiba problem instead of a remote proble but i could be wrong. All i know is i have a hd/dvr box full of different remotes and have never gotten on to shut off a toshiba power with the on/off button.


----------



## birdie_ace (Apr 11, 2008)

IR


I also have a Toshiba MD9DP1 that the installer told me would not work with the remote because it is a Combo TV/DVD. I went to directv's web site code search and the first one worked perfectly. DTVSlave - it even shuts the power off to the TV.


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, that is a first for me. Is it an older toshiba combo unit? most of the ones i see are either new flat screens or larger floor model projection tvs.


----------



## birdie_ace (Apr 11, 2008)

No it is not an older combo unit. It is about three years old. It is just a little 9 inch TV for the kitchen.

I am able to power off my other Toshiba by sliding the toggle to TV and using the Power button. Thanks for the tip. For now, I guess that is my best option.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

For the Toshiba ON & OFF power commands use code 10765, but you will lose the INPUT command. Code 11656 should give you the ON & OFF commands without losing the INPUT command.


Code 10765 is geared for Apex & Changhong sets which use the majority of the toshiba commands, except for certain keys like INPUT. So code 10765 works the input of my changhong model, but won't work for toshibas.


----------



## birdie_ace (Apr 11, 2008)

Edmund said:


> For the Toshiba ON & OFF power commands use code 10765, but you will lose the INPUT command. Code 11656 should give you the ON & OFF commands without losing the INPUT command.
> 
> Code 10765 is geared for Apex & Changhong sets which use the majority of the toshiba commands, except for certain keys like INPUT. So code 10765 works the input of my changhong model, but won't work for toshibas.


10765 works exactly as you said.

11656 does not give me the on & off commands.


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

Edmund said:


> For the Toshiba ON & OFF power commands use code 10765, but you will lose the INPUT command. Code 11656 should give you the ON & OFF commands without losing the INPUT command.
> 
> Code 10765 is geared for Apex & Changhong sets which use the majority of the toshiba commands, except for certain keys like INPUT. So code 10765 works the input of my changhong model, but won't work for toshibas.


will these codes work the on/off for model # 37AV500U


----------

